# Matted "boy bits"



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh dear, Milo's goolies are matted ! 
He was at the groomers last week and was clipped short all over as requested. It's about 1/2" ish , perfect for his curly dense fur in this warm weather , his leg fur was left longer. I always ask for her to do him a short belly and hygene trim but she doesn't appear to have done it this time. Today I noticed when Milo was splayed out in the poo pose the fur on his goolies is very matted close to the skin. Ive tried using scissors but oh it's so not easy , so should I use clippers in this very delicate area ?

Val


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

If it were my dog, I would very carefully use blunt nose scissors. I would be afraid of giving him clipper burn using clippers. That certainly wouldn't be very nice for the "goolies"


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Val, I would go with clippers, he may get a bit of clipper burn but I would rather that than an accidental cut, I have clipped a matt there and it was fine, I think burn is more likely when blades are hot or a bit blunt. if it is loose enough to get scissors under the matt pointing away from his skin you could try cutting through it a few times and then brush out. Good luck, actually if the groomer is local why not pop back there and get her to sort it out!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawn wouldn't the clippers get stuck and risk cutting him? I always thought they had to be thoroughly matt free before the clippers came out?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would go back to the groomer and ask why she didn't do that? I'm sure she wouldn't mind taking time to run the clipper over the area for you. She probably just forgot at the time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Dawn wouldn't the clippers get stuck and risk cutting him? I always thought they had to be thoroughly matt free before the clippers came out?


the clippers go under the matt close to the skin (why clipper burn is a risk), that is why very matted dogs get shaved so short, its either get all the matts out or if that is not possible get under them. I'm sure the groomer wouldn't mind though val, she probably just missed that bit.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The word 'goolies' hasn't entered my head since I was in school. I can't stop laughing


----------

